# Reputation



## Music Dragon

MOTION: That the Council reinstate the "Reputation" feature, in which members could grant reputation points to posts deemed to be of particularly high quality. Reinstatement is subject to:

negative reputation being removed in the interest of preventing excess drama
reputation no longer being weighted to favour high-reputation members
Music Dragon being granted all the reputations in accordance with local fabulousness law


----------



## Tailsy

well i wasn't into it until that last point there, tbh.


----------



## surskitty

I'm against it because I don't trust myself to not have really strong opinions on my rep score.


----------



## Noctowl

No. It was really silly last time, people just add reps to their friends and it was all silly.
Plus I got negative rep for being 'bitchy' or something.


----------



## ultraviolet

Noctowl said:


> Plus I got negative rep for being 'bitchy' or something.





			
				MD in the first post said:
			
		

> negative reputation being *removed *in the interest of preventing excess drama


I dunno, I think it's a good idea! everyone always seems to be like 'but last time!!' but last time you guys were all much younger teenagers/kids and there was ten times more drama anyway, wasn't there? 

I dunno i think it's kind of a good idea :I sometimes people make posts and i want to be like 'yeah! good job, <username>! i agree/think this post is awesome!' but it's kinda pointless to post in a thread to say that and I'd feel super weird messaging all these people out of the blue just to say that i like a post they made. and i think probably other people would feel like that too? i feel like reputation isn't so much of a ~popularity contest~ as it probably would have been back in the day; i would probably use it like a like button when people do something cool.


----------



## Jolty

i saw the thread title and was like hell naw i'd get negative rep constantly then i read the thing.

eh i still think we're fine without it but point 3 is an excellent point.


----------



## Negrek

If there's no negative rep, wouldn't it make more sense to just have some kind of "like" system where you can like a particular post or whatever? Then you're rating posts instead of users, and rather than there just being a number under someone's name you can actually think what contributions people made that are considered awesome.

I guess that would probably be more difficult to do than just reenabling reputation, though; I don't think this version of vB supports that feature.


----------



## hopeandjoy

Yeah, I think Butterfree would have to update vB. Bulbagarden has a like feature, but it runs on a newer version.


----------



## Butterfree

I don't think liking posts is default functionality on any version of vB; Bulbagarden probably has a hack installed, and I've seen hacks for it around for years.

Although I think it would actually be possible to essentially use the reputation feature that way - I haven't checked, but there's probably an option to not show users' reputation publicly, which would make it basically amount to likes but with private comments.


----------



## Music Dragon

Butterfree said:


> I don't think liking posts is default functionality on any version of vB; Bulbagarden probably has a hack installed, and I've seen hacks for it around for years.
> 
> Although I think it would actually be possible to essentially use the reputation feature that way - I haven't checked, but there's probably an option to not show users' reputation publicly, which would make it basically amount to likes but with private comments.


Yes, yes! This is good! Do this one. "But MD, what about local fabulousness law?" Well, don't you worry - you handle the implementation and I'll deal with the authorities. They know who I am.


----------



## Phantom

^See, MD get's ALL THE REP.

I'm for it. I've been mentioning it for a while now, good to see I'm not alone.


----------



## sovram

I second the motion

MD is fabulous


----------



## CJBlazer

I am in favor of it. Like UV said, it wont be a popularity contest, but more a way to congradulate somebody. I think its an excellent idea


----------



## kyeugh

Honestly I think that rep should be public.  I don't really see the point of having it at all if it's not out there for everyone to see, and we'll all accumulate points if we're active over time.


----------



## DarkAura

Eh, I think it should be private, actually. This reputation system would be based on a person's _post_, not the person itself. If someone liked a comment of yours, you would feel proud and think, "Oh hey, I made a post somebody liked. I feel proud that my post was pretty good!". Only you and the person who liked it would know that your comment was liked. Is there really a need for more people to know about it when you're content that the two of you only know about it?

Then again, if it was private, how can we see MD's shitload of reputation?


----------



## Tailsy

I think having the choice to display it would be the best option? That way everyone can have their preference.


----------



## kyeugh

Honestly, it's not going to be an issue if you just disable negative reputation.  I don't understand why the need for it to be concealed is.  Sure, all you _need_ is you and the person that sent it, but if you have the option, I think making it public is probably more favorable for most.


----------



## Tailsy

That's true! But hey, some people aren't exhibitionists with big egos like the rest of us. ;)


----------



## ultraviolet

DarkAura said:


> Then again, if it was private, how can we see MD's shitload of reputation?


Oh, you'll know.

I dunno I don't really get why you'd want it hidden but if it's going to bother people we'd might as well either make it invisible or visible by choice. No point forcing it on people who don't want it.


----------



## kyeugh

I like that idea, UV. Just for clarification, does it seem like we're leaning towards post likes or user rep?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica

If you give users the choice to make it visible or invisible, then what is the default?


----------



## Phantom

Vehement Mustelid said:


> If you give users the choice to make it visible or invisible, then what is the default?


Visible?


----------



## Datura

I'd prefer the option to turn it off if it is implemented.


----------



## kyeugh

As I have discovered in another forum that I am not very active on, Reputation points would be good for the Creativity subforums here, so you can give people feedback on their things.


----------



## ultraviolet

Mozankairu said:


> As I have discovered in another forum that I am not very active on, Reputation points would be good for the Creativity subforums here, so you can give people feedback on their things.


eh, clicking a +rep button isn't actually feedback though, you're just saying you like it. Which is nice! but it's not really a substitute for people commenting.


----------



## Eifie

I thought it'd be better to just bump this thread rather than make a new one for a tiny request — so, you all know how if you want to give a person rep for multiple posts and you haven't given rep to enough people in between, it gives you a message about how you need to spread reputation around before giving it to the same person again? Would it be terrible if that limit was lowered (reference on how to do that)? Because, you know, some people have just been making so many good posts lately and I want to congratulate them on each of them.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Eifie said:


> I thought it'd be better to just bump this thread rather than make a new one for a tiny request — so, you all know how if you want to give a person rep for multiple posts and you haven't given rep to enough people in between, it gives you a message about how you need to spread reputation around before giving it to the same person again? Would it be terrible if that limit was lowered (reference on how to do that)? Because, you know, some people have just been making so many good posts lately and I want to congratulate them on each of them.


I second this! Also because there are fewer of us active now, it makes sense to not have to congratulate as many people in between haha.


----------



## Negrek

It was at five, I lowered it to three? I'm not sure what would be considered a reasonable level, but it can't go much smaller than that, heh.


----------

